# Samsung lcd tv; horizontal color bars and hum



## knukkles (Nov 28, 2009)

I have a brand new Samsung lcd tv 610. It is connected to a DVR and DVD player. There are horizontal bands of color that travel up the screen on most channels. Also there is an audible hum coming from the speakers. I'm wondering if the unit is defective, or connected improperly, or if it's an issue with the cable.
thanks


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

How does it react if you only have the main aerial attached and no other devices ?


----------

